# Geo crashed on bottom.



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello,

One of my Geopahgus Surinamensis is constantly crashed onto the bottom not moving, she is breathing hard and it appears like her lip has been pulled out. (Like you know when your fish yawns theres like another layer of skin? Its constantly out now...I think a harsh liplock caused it) She still comes up for food, and sometimes she just hangs around the top of the tank looking rather dark.

I don't have a test kit, but the tank is cycled and the rest of the fish are fine...Its a 70 Gallon, with a Fluval 4plus and a Fluval 403 as filters.

Pictures and video

























CIMG0033.mp4 video by Momobobo_Chan - Photobucket
CIMG0032.mp4 video by Momobobo_Chan - Photobucket


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

could have gotten in a big battle with another geo . most likely stressed out . try moving rocks and that so the teritorial is mixed up . wouldnt do water change and keep lights off a bit if it is dark and she cant realy see should take some of the stress away from her . and watch fro white spots cause stress will bring on ick and geos get stressed easly and get ick


----------

